# 2011 Routan Recall Question



## argion (Aug 8, 2002)

Just took in my Routan for the 6k service and saw the following items listed on my paperwork...

CUST REQ RECALL 24V3

It is listed under a campaign heading... any idea what this might be?

Also I see a WIN Software update for the W-RVU-WIN module? Is this the radio?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

argion said:


> Just took in my Routan for the 6k service and saw the following items listed on my paperwork...
> 
> CUST REQ RECALL 24V3
> 
> ...


That is your key switch, Wireless Ignition Node


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*WIN Module*

Did the dealer ask for your old keys (remotes)? If they did the WIN replacement, then the keys they gave you should be new ones. But apparently, your 2011 just had a software update done, not the replacement. There was a WIN module replacement campaign for the 2010s (number 28G1).


----------



## argion (Aug 8, 2002)

Same keys... just a software upgrade... so the Campaign ID 2V3 and the software update were one and the same? They were listed separately in the paperwork.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

VWroutanvanman said:


> Did the dealer ask for your old keys (remotes)? If they did the WIN replacement, then the keys they gave you should be new ones. But apparently, your 2011 just had a software update done, not the replacement. There was a WIN module replacement campaign for the 2010s (number 28G1).


VWRVM,

Did you get a completely brand new switch and keys? Reason I ask is Chrysler and Dodge owners are getting a Bull**** clip installed that make the key harder to insert and turn. I was curious what VW was doing. Out 2010 already was built after and had the new style WIN already. Let me know what you got, sounds like the whole deal keys and all.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

I just dropped my Routan off for the 8,000 mile service (yes, the dealers are confused over service mileage - the 09 and 10 are every 6,000 miles, and the 11 & 12's are every 8,000 miles), and I saw both of the recalls outstanding.

Both are minor for 2011 - one is a software update for the PCM that eliminates some false check engine codes. The other is some sort of software update for the ignition module. 

Neither involves new keys, etc. to my knowledge.


----------

